# Eigenes HTML Design erstellen



## Alfons2 (4. Mai 2011)

Hi und so erstmal vorne weg,

ich habe den Auftrag für unsere Firma den Webauftritt etwas "aufzupolieren". Heißt, eigentlich das ganze Design umändern, sodass es übersichtlich, gut strukturiert und informativ ist. Nun weiß ich nicht wie ich an die Sache ran gehen soll...

erst dachte ich daran, das ich ein Joomla System dafür aufsetzen könnte, ist nicht das Problem, habe ich schon oft gemacht, allerdings hat der Webhost von der HP für uns kein MySQL freigeschaltet. Dort ein fertiges Template zu verwenden ist auch blöd wenn unten dann steht "© by XY" , ist dann halt nicht von uns... und das © wegmachen geht ja auch nicht...

Nun weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wie ich sonst so ein Design erstellen kann, ein Freund von mir bot mir das Programm "Adobe Dreamweaver" an, damit könnte ich das wohl machen sagte er.

Ganz neu bin ich in HTML/PHP auch nicht, habe z.B. eine Kundendatenbank auf PHP/MySQL Basis komplett selbst entworfen mit schlichtem HTML Frame Design.

Hat jemand von euch eine gute Idee wie ich ein Design für unsere HP entwerfen kann? Wichtig ist mir das es wirklich zum größten Teil selbst gemacht ist.

EDIT:
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Material für das Design aus? Darf ich rechtlich, als Beispiel dieses Bild verwenden, um es z.B. leicht Transparent in den Banner oder sonst wo einzuarbeiten?


----------



## kalterjava (4. Mai 2011)

Hi,

schau dir doch mal die Tutorials hier im HTML und CSS-Bereich an. Dort findest du dann auch schon fertige Layouts (ohne Design). Da gibt es viel mit Hilfe von Google zu finden.
Bzgl. deiner Frage wg. dem Bild. Ich würde es def. nicht nehmen! Nimm doch eine Kamera und "fotografiere" dir diese Collage einfach nach (Zeitung auf den Tisch, Kuli dazu, fertig ). Da reicht auch eine Handy-Cam.
Oder unter pixelio.de gibt es z.T. für deine Zwecke kostenlose Bilder (Beschreibung und Lizenzbedingungen sind bei jedem Bild anders - also aufpassen)


----------



## Alfons2 (4. Mai 2011)

Okay vielen dank erstmal, die fertigen Layouts schaue ich mir mal an und bastel damit etwas. Falls ich weitere Fragen oder Probleme habe, melde ich mich

Ja das habe ich mir schon gedacht mit dem Bild, war auch nur Beispiel um meine Anliegen zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Mai 2011)

Alfons, sei mir nicht bös, aber wenn du den Auftritt deines Arbeitgebers aufpolieren sollst, dann tust du das am Besten indem du es nicht machst. Nimm das bitte nicht persönlich, du bist sicher ein netter Kerl und hast erstaunliche berufliche und handwerkliche Stärken ... in anderen Gebieten.
Aber Design im Sinne von Gestaltung dürfte nicht in deinen Bereich fallen, sonst würden sich diese Fragen gar nicht stellen.

1. Nein, du kannst nicht einfach irgendwelche Bilder einfach so benutzen. Und wenn das Ganze dann auch noch für den Webauftritt eines Unternehmens ist, dann kann das sehr sehr unangenehm und teuer für das Unternehmen werden, sich irgendwelche Dinge einfach unter den Nagel zu reißen. Und wenn du derjenige bist, der dafür verantwortlich ist, dann brauchst du maximal eine vollständige Hand, um die Minuten zählen zu können, bis du als Schuldiger rausfliegst.
Finger weg von "gemopsten" Bildern, Texten, Videos, u.ä.

2. Zum Design gehört mehr als Dreamweaver, mySQL, PHP und der ganze technische Schnickschnack. Beim Design ist es wichtig, ein Konzept zu haben, was man erreichen möchte, wie die Firma über das Webdesign auf den Besucher wirken soll, welche Informationen wo und wie transportiert werden sollen.
Wer hier glaubt, es reicht ein wenig diese Farbe und ein Klecks andere Farbe und dann wirds schon gut gehen, der wird Schiffbruch erleiden. Man muss sich schon mehr Gedanken zu Wahrnehmungspsychologie, zu den Unternehmenszielen, zum gewünschten Image und vielen Dingen mehr machen, bevor man z.B. irgendwo in irgendeiner Farbpalette rumstochert oder in Dreamweaver eine schreiend leere, neue Seite anstarrt. 

Red mit deinem Chef und erkläre ihm, dass es keine gute Idee ist, einen (in diesen Dingen) völlig unerfahrenen Mitarbeiter das Aushängeschild, die Fassade, das Erscheinungsbild des Unternehmens "gestalten" zu lassen. Das wäre erstens ehrlich und zweitens bringts dem Unternehmen deutlich mehr, als eine (ohne böse Absicht) verpfuschte Webseite, über die sich die Außenwelt wundert, kaputt lacht oder die schlicht und einfach überhaupt nicht gefunden wird und deshalb keinen Deut besser ist, als wenn überhaupt keine Webseite existieren würde. 

Nochmal, nicht persönlich nehmen! Es geht ausschließlich um die Sache.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Alfons2 (4. Mai 2011)

Mach dir keine Gedanken, ich seh das eher Beitrag, der weiterhelfen soll.

Du hast wahrscheinlich recht, allerdings kann ich es ja trotzdem versuchen, ob ich das Ergebnis hinter hochlade, ist ja wieder was anderes. Denn lernen wie man das macht würde ich schon ganz gerne mal


Achja, für die Firmenwebsite genügt es dann erstmal wenn ich den Inhalt aktualisiere, denn wenigstens das ist notwendig.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Mai 2011)

Alfons2 hat gesagt.:


> ... lernen wie man das macht würde ich schon ganz gerne mal ...


 
Absolut nachvollziehbar und höchst begrüßenswert. Immer schön, wenn jemand bereit ist, sich für neue Aufgaben und Tätigkeitsbereiche zu interessieren. Wünsche dir dabei auch viel Erfolg und spannende Erkenntnisse. 

Ich warne nur davor, als Erstlingswerk gleich einen Unternehmens-Auftritt konzipieren und gestalten zu wollen/sollen. Du solltest wirklich sehr darauf achten, dass ein evtl. unbefriedigendes Ergebnis nicht dazu führt, dass dein Ansehen in dem Unternehmen leidet, obwohl du mit viel Engagement dein (derzeit) Bestes versucht hast. Sowas geht leider schneller als man glaubt.

Noch zum Schluss ein klein wenig "on-topic":
Zuerst müsst ihr gemeinsam erarbeiten, was genau ihr überhaupt machen wollt. Erst wenn das wirklich festgeklopft ist, kann man nach den passenden Werkzeugen suchen, die einen bei der Umsetzung unterstützen oder vielleicht sogar schon einen Großteil des Rohbaus darstellen können.

Es ist nie eine gute Idee, sich zuerst ein Werkzeug oder einen bestimmten Rohbau rauszusuchen und erst dann zu überlegen, was man damit überhaupt machen kann. Es gibt da einen uralten Leitsatz für Designer: "Form follows function". Der ist ganz ganz wichtig. Die Funktion, der Inhalt, die Aussage sind maßgebend. Nach ihnen richtet sich dann die Form, das Design, die Präsentation.

Gruß
Martin


----------

